# New poling skiff in the works from NewWater?



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Has anyone seen any conceptual drawings or maybe even a working plug for Newwater's poling skiff that they are supposed to be developing? It is supposed to be a little longer than your "typical" technical poling skiff and a tad narrower? I'm not in the market (especially at probably what they will ask for it ), but given their other models I bet it will be sweet. When I need a boat pron fix, I go to their website and watch the slide show.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

I talked to Tim about some other stuff a couple months ago and asked him about the skiff. All he said was it's not a Texas Scooter and not a Florida Style poling skiff. But I bet someone on here has seen the plans. Tim said he's showing the boat for the first time at the Corpus Christi on the water boat show.

I have a feeling someone else is working on a newly designed poling skiff. Something for the Texas crowd. Or should I say built in Texas.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Hopefully the quality is better than some of the stuff coming out of Pro-Line Aluminium lately.

I got burned good and 3 weeks later a buddy had the exact same problem with them. When confronted about the issue, he gives the shoulder shrug (Meh...) and says "What did you expect for a platform that only costs $1000?"

He's not seeing a dime of my money ever again.


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

A while back I heard someone say he was building a glades skiff. Stuart you are exactly right, longer and skinnier.


----------

